# Black Bees



## ElectricVette (Oct 3, 2008)

I was at my brother's home the other day and we noticed some small black bees checking the blooms out. This bee about 1/2 - 2/3 the size of my Italian bees. They are black with light grey banding.

Does anyone know what type of bee this is?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

There are two types of bees that come to mind, the German Black bee. And A strain of I beleive English bees, But don't quote me on this


----------



## barelahh (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are some really good bees but a little testy sometimes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

The ones 2/3 the size of regular bees matching that description would be leaf cutter bees. They are solitary bees.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Did they look anything like these?


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G&um=1


----------



## ElectricVette (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks PC,

Looks just like the leaf cutter bees.

Ah, I guess no honey from those little girls.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

no honey but I hear they are good pollinators..


----------

